# Hot water bottle after egg transfer or not ??



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi

Please can anyone who has had successful Bfp's tell me if they used hot water bottles on their tummy after egg collection? Or rested in bed day after...? Some say you shouldn't use heat..only on your feet??

Thanks so much xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

After ET don't use heat or hot baths they say 

Yes to warm feet! 

Good luck xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you lovely xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh and I think they say it's best to avoid anything strenuous or anything that raises your heart rate too much but you should keep moving to keep the blood flowing 

Someone said to me once ET is like putting a grain of rice into a bucket of sand, I think we worry to much we might dislodge it 

L xx


----------



## Mrs_Roo (Dec 3, 2014)

I had a similar analogy said to me which certainly helped me feel more realistic about what I could and couldn't do... ET is like putting a grain of sand between a jam sandwich. 

Really helped when I literally jumped up off the bed as soon as it was in because I was so desperate to pee! Didn't lay down at all after. I'm currently working (as a primary school teacher) through my 2ww. It's still dragged but I'm sure I would have gone insane if I'd stayed at home worrying/googling every twinge. I've had bfp for the last three mornings but my official test date isn't until Thursday. So for me, just getting back to 'normal' as much as possible seems to have worked so far. 

I used a hot water bottle daily during stims and had 13eggs collected. Stopped using it on my tummy then but have used it a few times on my feet since ET 
Good luck xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you very much ! Wow Mrs roo...  I think a congrats is going to  be needed soon    I'm thinking I better wait until otd !! All the best xxx


----------

